# Tomorrow... SIP Squirt



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

Only because i know I won't be able to do this until later tomorrow and it will be late, I thought I'd do it early.

I'm going to euthanize Squirt tomorrow.

He developed dropsy and unforunately, it's too late to save him.

He was possibly my favorite betta and had the biggest personality.

I'm really going to miss him and as a result, I've come to the harsh decision to stop with bettas for a while. But the ones I have now will stay with me until they pass. Thank you everyone 

When I got him:









His last picture:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

So sad.


----------



## SharkyTheBetta (Dec 29, 2012)

I feel very sorry that Squirt developed dropsy. Both of your photos remind me about my betta that looked exactly the same, except the fact that it was blue. How old is he? I truly hope that one day dropsy will become, in most cases, treatable with proper care. After losing my betta I've continued to read information about this disease and found out that some people successfully treated it with ofloxacin or augmentin. But the fish healed were not bettas. I know for sure that augmentin is the best medicine on dropsy, but not when it comes to tropical fish. I wanted to ask you about the other one, ofloxacin, if there is someone here who knows more about its results. If I had knew this earlier, I would have tried it. It would had been a chance to life for my betta and why to give up hope? And the irony is that during all this time I had ofloxacin in my closet, this being the only effective medicine on some kidneys' problem that I have. I was thinking you may want to know these... Maybe it is a chance or maybe it is better to end his pain and euthanize him... I hope you will quickly move on and enjoy the time you spend with your other bettas. I'm trying to do the same. They are so beautiful finned creatures that God gave us.


----------



## Elsewhere (Dec 30, 2012)

My heart broke when I saw this. I am so sorry that you have to go through this with him. May he rest in peace.


----------

